# Strawberry Wild Yeast



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 1, 2013)

I started my batch of strawberry on Saturday. I chopped up several flats of very ripe strawberries in a straining bag and basically pureed them with a knife and potato masher. I added a little bit of tannin, pectic enzyme, and 1/4 teaspoon of Meta bi sulfate. I added water up to 5 gallons but have not added sugar or nutrients. I was planning on adding the sugar this evening and bringing it up to the full 6 gallons and pitching yeast tomorrow morning. I woke up this morning and I have bubbles. Should I be overly concerned? Should I just add my sugar up to my specific gravity this evening and fill to the 6 gallons and let her rip? Or, should I do everything I can to add a yeast that will overpower the wild ones? Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Arne (Apr 1, 2013)

If it was me, I would get my s.g. where I want it, top it off where I want it and spread a pkg. of yeast on top. Wither the wild one or the tame one ought to ferment it out for you. Arne.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 1, 2013)

I doubt you have started fermentation if you added 1/4 teaspoon of Meta bi sulfate. What was your starting gravity? That would be a very quick start for Natural Yeast. Why not go with the wild yeast anyway? GO Natural, add yeast Nutrients go to dry. If not add your sugar and pitch your yeast.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh, it is fermenting and going like crazy when I just came home. Can I add nutrient this late if I am going to go with wild yeast? I am scared of adding the sugar. i am going to have a volcano!


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 1, 2013)

What is you S.G? What did it start at? I would go ahead and add sugar and Nutrients. The trick to Wild, Ambient, Feral, Natural whatever name you want to call...is monitoring. Make sure your S.G. does not get stuck. This is why I would add nutrients, start out with a third.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, as I was not officially ready for fermentation, I am not sure what my starting SG was, but as of an hour ago, it had fermented down to 1.0. I guess I saw what could have been foam yesterday, but I dismissed it because I hadn't pitched yeast yet. I thought it was a byproduct of the pectic enzyme. I do not know the starting SG, but it couldn't have been much. Two and a half flats of strawberries and a gallon of water. I'm sure there is an Apple app somewhere for that one. This is my first true strawberry by itself so this is exciting, no matter what the outcome. I have heard of people starting their muscadine wine with wild yeast, and also apple with yeast on the apple skins, but never thought of strawberry. 

The verdict: I have added two teaspoons of nutrient (1/3 of rate to 6 gallons), a bit of acid blend, water to 6 gallons, and sugar to bring to 1.075. I am just hoping that the fermented sugars in the strawberry didn't start out higher then 1.01 - 1.02. I am still considering pitching Cotes Des Blanc this evening and let them and the wild yeasties battle it out, but will wait to see what this has done over the next several hours.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 1, 2013)

It is fermenting as strong as I have ever seen any other yeast go. Up side: I save a dollar on yeast. I get to say I have used a natural yeast. Down side: I do not know what characteristics come with this wild yeast. I was going to use Cotes Des Blanc for it's noted high aroma characteristics. I can only hope that Plant City berries come with a yeast on their berries that are going to prove to compliment the strawberry. I do have a packet of champagne yeast on standby.....


----------



## jrvernon (Apr 1, 2013)

Chris, funny as I did not start mine like I said. After spending three hours cleaning, slicing and bagging my three flats, I decided to freeze mine and start on Saturday. Keep us updated. You could attempt to stop the wild fermentation and start fresh with new yeast. I have a feeling that your fermentation might stick anyway.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 1, 2013)

Chris.....if your fermentation is up and running as you describe sounds like the feral yeast is well in control. I doubt the commercial yeast would make a difference at this point. Some of the greatest wines in the world are made using feral yeast. You get multiple strains versus just one. I call that upside! I say keep monitoring your S.G. and adding nutrients as you go. I think you are going to be very happy! What is your PH and what is your TA?

Chris this is true wine making! Continue the play by Play! I hope you are keeping records, notice the colour, aroma, etc from day to day. cheers


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 1, 2013)

I meant to say the commercial yeast would not make a difference.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Shawn, I really appreciate the encouragement. It is a scary thing to decide to do without shoulders to lean on. You have helped me sleep tonight for sure. 

James, I will keep you posted. You have berries from the same source and the yeast blew right through my k-meta treatment. You could potentially start the same way I imagine. 

One thing is for sure. I am using the slurry to start a strawberry skeeter pee.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 2, 2013)

I added sugar last night to 1.075. Tonight it is bubbling and at 1.06. I am nervous though most likely without real cause. I am spoiled by the fermentation of Dragons Blood and Muscadine. This really bubbles when stirred though and is not showing signs of ceasing. I have just seen them much more boisterous. 

Shawn - Per your recommendation, I am adding the nutrient in phases. I added 1/3 last night. When do you recommend adding the next third?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 2, 2013)

When the s.g. gets to 1.02 add to finish it up, give it a good stir when you do. How is it smelling? What aroma's are you getting, does the must smell acidic, fruity, fresh, etc? I am telling you chris this will be one of the best wine making lesson you will receive and you did not even have to pay for it.

You have some strong yeast in there, should make the skeeter pee sing! Keep good notes and logs.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 2, 2013)

Dude, you next post is going to be why does this smell funnyPure strawberry juice would be around 1.04 or so, you are going to need to add some sugar if you are going to get this up to a point where it will keep. WVMJ


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 2, 2013)

Jack, he added sugar to get S.G. to 1.075, if he goes to dry that would be about 10.5%, which is really good for a fruit wine. If you are referring to keeping that really depends on the P.H. and TA. Chris .......have you taken a Ph and TA reading yet? If it is indeed acidic he can simply balance it with sugar. cheers!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pure juice 1.04, cut with water 50% would then be 1.02, fermented to 1.005 and then sugar to 1.075 would leave me at slightly above 11%. I'm happy with this. 

I have not taken a pH reading. I had some pH strips and I cannot find them and have not yet invested in a pH meter. Shame on me. Right now it smells very fruity and almost sweet smelling and definitely strawberry. I can smell the fermentation but it's not an overly yeast like fermentation.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooooooo.... A feral Dragon. That sounds like a fun label to make.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 2, 2013)

Indeed it would be! Keep me posted? You will need to let it age awhile with alcohol in that range with a fruit wine but I think you will be happy.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 3, 2013)

Chris, I thought you would enjoy this article about Natural yeast from Winemaker Magazine.

http://www.winemakermag.com/stories...the-pros-and-cons-of-spontaneous-fermentation


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 3, 2013)

Last read.....
http://www.winesandvines.com/templa...ent=98687&ftitle=Upsides of Wild Fermentation


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 3, 2013)

YOu just started the FERAL line, if this turns out good you might want to try to keep this yeast going. WVMJ



cohenhouse77 said:


> Ooooooo.... A feral Dragon. That sounds like a fun label to make.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 3, 2013)

That's really great stuff. 

Slow ferment, kinda like the articles said. I'm at 1.05 this evening with a strong boiling appearance around the straining bag. 

If this were a Montrachet yeast, I imagine I would be looking at a reading below 1.02 and considering racking tomorrow.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 3, 2013)

What is it smelling like right now?


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 3, 2013)

A strawberry daiquiri.


----------



## Arne (Apr 4, 2013)

If I read this right, you used a third of the nutrient at start, I would give it another third about now with the 1.040 or 1.050 s.g. Add the last third about 1.020. Should help keep it from sticking. Arne.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 4, 2013)

1.04 and going strong. This evening there is a strong fermentation smell that overpowers the strawberry for the first time. It tastes fantastic as it is still sweet. I have never had such a slow ferment. I am guessing this is what it would be like to ferment in the upper 60's temperature wise as I know the warmer the temp, the faster the yeast tends to rip through the sugar, also leaving signs of stress. I finally get to see a slow mover.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 5, 2013)

I think you are adding it a bit late Arne, most of the nutrients should be in there before they get serious about making alcohol, as there are many variations of the staggared nutrient addition out there, I think they want it all before the 40% of the sugar break has been reached. Not 100% sure a consensus has been reached on exactly the point to stop adding nutrients in SNA but 1.02 is when a lot of people transfer to their secondary fermentor. WVMJ



Arne said:


> If I read this right, you used a third of the nutrient at start, I would give it another third about now with the 1.040 or 1.050 s.g. Add the last third about 1.020. Should help keep it from sticking. Arne.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Jack. That brings a whole new question. I have racked just below 1.03, and also gone completely dry before racking. When should I plan to rack this batch?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 5, 2013)

Chris, ......I typically add at 1.02 more nutrient. This is a ambient fermentation, I myself would add the nutrient at that point and sir really well. I would also go dry in primary. I would also add about 5 lbs of strawberries ( Leave them in for 2 weeks) at that point as well. So you can get some alcoholic extraction of the goodies vs Yeast extraction. Cheers!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am still at 1.04. No change from yesterday. There is still a spring like boil happening. Can I add the extra fruit now for the extra nutrients it would provide as well? I am pacing the 12 ft wine room waiting for a drop in SG. Getting nervous....


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 5, 2013)

Add the fruit...maybe. 

I'd try a 1/2 tsp of EC-1118. You may have a stuck fermentation.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 5, 2013)

Chris........I would just hang in there for a few days, see what happens don't fret just yet. I have had fermentation do the same thing. They pick up and finish out, hold out until you get to around 1.02 before adding the additional fruit. When you add the fruit add the nutrients. How does the must smell? Any off odors? Sulfur, etc. If not don't worry! Let the wine make itself. You are learning a lot during this process. Experience is the best teacher. Keep us update. Cheers


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 5, 2013)

You guys are painful to watch, this is supposed to be fun You have time to do a little homework on when to add yeast nutrients, rack etc. If you are stuck using some FERAL yeast on your strawberry its probably time to throw in some big boy yeast and let them finish up your job before your ferals start making feral rhino fart smells in your house. I have a feeling the wild stuff is just about ready to give up. WVMJ


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 5, 2013)

That is what I needed to hear. It smells great. It still has a sweet fruit smell that I could only hope the finished product will have. It is not bubbling as hard now, but is rather making that bubble that most of my new starts make which I liken to thousands of gnats on a still lake. Maybe there is a new wild yeast taking over. I shall not pitch a new yeast until we confirm this one is done.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 5, 2013)

BTW...this may be the most fun I have had since I started making wine.


----------



## jrvernon (Apr 5, 2013)

Chris, 

Patience...isn't that what you would tell me?


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 5, 2013)

James, how is your strawberry doing?


----------



## Arne (Apr 5, 2013)

cohenhouse77 said:


> BTW...this may be the most fun I have had since I started making wine.


 That's what it is all about. Arne.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 6, 2013)

At 1.02 I am not sure the yeast can take up any extra nutrients, especially nitrogen, it seems to be the commonly accepted fact that yeast cant untilize these nutrients after a certain level of alcoholic fermentation has been reached and adding nutrients that the yeast cant use leaves it in the wine for things like bacteria to use. And for leaving the strawberries for 2 weeks, you can easily get bitterness from berry seeds doing it that long, these are strawberries, a couple 2 or 3 days will get out the good stuff from red parts before extracting bitter stuff from the seeds. WVMJ



ShawnDTurner said:


> Chris, ......I typically add at 1.02 more nutrient. This is a ambient fermentation, I myself would add the nutrient at that point and sir really well. I would also go dry in primary. I would also add about 5 lbs of strawberries ( Leave them in for 2 weeks) at that point as well. So you can get some alcoholic extraction of the goodies vs Yeast extraction. Cheers!


----------



## jrvernon (Apr 6, 2013)

cohenhouse77 said:


> James, how is your strawberry doing?



Good, was down to 1.05 yesterday. However, was called out of town yesterday on a death in the family suddenly so I am praying that it is not bubbling over in my wine cubby. That will be nice to come home to!


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 6, 2013)

The yeast are weaker which is great, so when he adds the additional fruit and nutrients this will give them a little lift but not aggressive to finish the fruit as well as fermentation. 

Extraction of compounds by alcohol..... not vigorous fermentation is key with the additional fruit. As far as the bitterness, he should only be dicing up the berries and not crushing them. Time will allow those compounds to fall out as well as fining. Cheers!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 6, 2013)

jrvernon said:


> Good, was down to 1.05 yesterday. However, was called out of town yesterday on a death in the family suddenly so I am praying that it is not bubbling over in my wine cubby. That will be nice to come home to!



Sorry for your loss. I'm sure the berries will be on their best behavior while you are gone.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 6, 2013)

1.035 and bubble bubble bubble.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 7, 2013)

Chris, what is your gravity today? Cheers!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 7, 2013)

1.03 and bubble bubble bubble.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 8, 2013)

1.027 Moving and bubbling. Even hissed wildly when I stirred it. It's just going slow.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 8, 2013)

Still moving and not stuck. Being patient pays off! This time tomorrow you should be in the range or close. Will you be adding the additional fruit, (Fresh or Frozen)? You are in the 9% range I think, with Feral Yeast. How many days of fermentation? This is really fricking cool! Keep me updated. Cheers.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 8, 2013)

Today is day 9 of fermentation. I am adding 3 lbs of strawberries tonight to replace the handful of scraps in the straining bag. That shouldn't add too much additional sugar. I'm hoping to hit 1.01 by Thursday and can rack on Friday.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 8, 2013)

If you add fruit tonight, add the rest of your nutrients, give it a good stir, it will re-suspend the yeast and get them going again.


----------



## jrvernon (Apr 9, 2013)

cohenhouse77 said:


> Today is day 9 of fermentation. I am adding 3 lbs of strawberries tonight to replace the handful of scraps in the straining bag. That shouldn't add too much additional sugar. I'm hoping to hit 1.01 by Thursday and can rack on Friday.



Chris, did you use any energizer? I have some if you need it in a pinch.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 9, 2013)

1.02! Energizer would have probably been a good plan, but I have never used much of it as didn't think about it. Thanks James. Lets see what this does over the next day.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 9, 2013)

This afternoon, I discovered the strawberries I added yesterday to be void of color, and 1/3 of the volume of the original bag. Considering how well that went, I may add some more! I am still 1.02 this afternoon, but slightly below the line, whereas I could see the line this morning. I made myself a homemade batch of energizer, not because I needed it, but because I was fearful of the yeast becoming stressed. I crushed 1/2 tsp of biotin, 1/2 tsp of riboflavin, and 1/2 tsp of thiamine, 1/3 tsp of folic acid, and 1/2 tsp of magnesium sulfate. Crushed it all and blended, and then added it slowly. The yeast was very thankful and is purring in the bucket. The must is still sweet smelling, and the flavor of the must is tart and the alcohol is not overbearing. This shall prove interesting for sure. 

Shawn, does adding the strawberries for extraction now reduce the need for an F-pack later?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 9, 2013)

IMHO........Yes.........by adding the fruit later during the end of fermentation in my opinion eliminates the need for F-pack, as I stated in earlier posting. You get an alcoholic extraction vs Yeast.. Which is gentlier. I think you will find this works extremely well. If you want it more Strawberryyyyyyyyyyyy then add more Strawberries.

Use this method with your skeeter Pee or other country wines.

Chris.......this will not be an early drinker.....You will probably need to age it a bit to soften it.. The following steps softens tartness

1. Balance with Sweetness
2. Bulk age for 5-6 months (But of course taste it along the way!) then bottle, it will continue to loss its tartness.
3. Fining.

I would be interested in what the PH is currently. Cheers


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 10, 2013)

1.01 and ferocious hiss this morning. Energizer late in the game was the trick.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 10, 2013)

You are well on your way! This is what true wine making is all about! Cheers!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 12, 2013)

Racked to carboy last night at .99 and looks great. Already clearing and looks like it's gonna be a gorgeous red color. I thought I had enough to rack to a 1 gallon, but it turned out to be almost 3/4 gallon of lees and debris. I transfered that right over to another 6 lb batch of strawberries for my Feral Dragon. It is fermenting beautifully this morning. 

Good times!


----------



## fivebk (Apr 12, 2013)

You will know if your color will stay after you add your first dose of K-Meta. Mine looked just like yours untill I added K-Kmta then it turned orange. The taste was the same, so don't be surprised if it changes color. Nice job!!! I've been watching this post since the start. I have thought about using wild yeast, but always ended up throwing in what I knew would work. I guess I'm not much of a gambler.

BOB


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 12, 2013)

Chris......now you are a winemaker! You fought the urge to go with the accepted status quo and now you are being rewarded. You took a risk and gained valuable experience. I hope more people are paying attention. If you attempt this again. I got some other tips on Oak layering for you. I think you can take this Feral Berry to a whole different level! 

Keep us updated......Cheers


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Shawn! You were a fantastic help and a huge encouragement. I do intend to add some oak to this one. I'm still doing some research to determine which type of cubes I want to add once I am entering the bulk age stage. Any suggestions?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 12, 2013)

I would use a Medium toast french oak cubes. Understand when you use the oak you will need to let it age for awhile to incorporate. At first the oak will seem up front but in time it should blend back in allowing the Strawberry to come forward. Are you still going to use the slurry to do a Skeeter Pee? Cheers.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 12, 2013)

Already done. 6 lbs of strawberries from the same batch, 1 lb of blueberries, 1 lb of raspberries. It is fermenting away as we speak. The Feral Dragon.


I plan to age this bulk for a good 8 months, so oak will work out great.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 15, 2013)

Feral Dragon went from 1.075 to 1.01 in three days. I racked last night and it is gorgeous. Much lighter color then the strawberry by itself, but gorgeous. The strawberry is clearing and getting darker red every day.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds delicious..thanks for the update.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 29, 2013)

Last night was wine maintenance night and the strawberry had cleared to a deep dark color. I decided to rack it off it's bulk of lees. The strawberry flavor is evident and it is dry, yet smells very sweet. No yeast smell. After much research, I chose the American light toast oak and after sanitizing, added 4 oz during the racking. I still have no idea what I'm doing with the oak, and I'm flying by the seat of my pants but man it looks fantastic!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 29, 2013)

How did you sanitize your oak? You let the wild yeast get at your strawberries but sanatized your oak chips? Fantastic that is smells and tastes good. WVMJ


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 29, 2013)

Light American Oak is a good choice, Strawberry has delicate aromas and flavor, you only need to uplift the fruit not bury it in oak. You should post some pics of the feral dragon. Cheers


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 29, 2013)

Oaking Rosso on left, Oaking Feral Strawberry on right, and Feral Dragon in the middle.


----------



## Downwards (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow! Hope my strawberry clears to that great a color. Beautiful!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like quite a bit of headspace in some of those carboys, did they just come out of the primary? WVMJ


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 30, 2013)

Head space? Are you crazy? They are all the way up to the neck, except the Dragon and really, who is gonna top off a Dragon's Blood? I can't share a picture without someone scolding me about head space!  I am just not concerned about head space on anything I am not bulk aging in the carboy. I am not afraid of the oxidation boogyman hiding under the corks...


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 30, 2013)

The colours on the strawberries look fantastic! Have you done any early tasting?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jun 16, 2013)

Cohen, can you give an update on the Feral Strawberry and the Feral Dragon?


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply on here. Work has been killer! Things are starting to slow down and I can finally begin to work my way back into the wine room. I finally bottled the strawberry last night. I had a few friends over that tasted several of my wines and the strawberry ranks up there with their favorites with the first favorite actually being the apple pie wine. The strawberry has a very fruity aroma and almost smells like raspberries. The comment was that it actually tasted better than it smelled and it smelled amazing. I do not want to drink this one early, though I have a feeling several bottles will be gone before their time. As for the Dragon, I almost cannot taste the difference between the two but they do smell different. That one I am going to bottle probably this evening, and let it sit for a good 3 months before cracking that one open again. I know I will never get these results ever again, but I am so glad I took your recommendation to leave it alone. It is probably the first wine I have ever made that doesn't have a Brewers smell at this age.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Sep 12, 2013)

welcome back! Great to hear it turned out really well. I was glad to help. Trust me....You just jumped light years over a lot of people.....When it come to true wine making. You now know yourself the ambient fermentation can be very successful. Remember......commercial yeast is rather a new thing when it come to wine making. Just takes a watchful eye.


----------

